# tract for bookstall



## Eoghan (May 16, 2019)

I really like the Jews for Jesus leaflets but sadly their database has gone. Anyway the dog one is one I had already and the ancestry one is my copy.

If you have suggestions PM me and I can provide a doc file for you to work with.

It is not a full presentation of the Gospel but designed to provoke curiosity.


----------



## Eoghan (May 16, 2019)

swapped House Stark (GOT) for Simpsons family tree


----------



## SolaScriptura (May 16, 2019)

I don’t like tracts like these. I prefer something like Ultimate Questions.


----------



## Eoghan (May 17, 2019)

You got an example Ben. Could really do with an examples corner PB?


----------

